# Here's Why Moto G will have a tough time being super hit in Indian market



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Considering Moto G 16gb is 200 $ in USA don't expect it to launch it for less than 14000 in india . a 15k pricing is more realistic for the Single sim version dual sim version might be priced higher

Don't be so sure of Motorola G success .. it won't be that easy 

why ?

1) local players will be selling 1.7 ghz-2.0 ghz 8 core cortex A7 phones for rs 18-19k some of them will be 4G which is way superior in every aspect than moto G .. lets not talk about the the other extra goodies like 2 gb ram , 1080p screens etc 

2) in 14-18k range Local players Will be selling Mtk 6588 1.7 ghz x 4 cortex A7 with mali 450 mp4 gpu ( faster than adreno 305 ) and easily beating moto G performance 
Antutu score - around 21k of course with other goodies like 2 gb ram , LArge screens , high resolution , 

There is absolutely no chance Moto G could beat Local players in anyway based on Specs/ PRice at least ..sure not everyone likes cheap chinese phones ( me included)

Let's talk about brands

new entry -

* Samsung galaxy Core advance *
this features 1.2 GHz dual core krait CPU with adreno 305 .. and has a 4.7 inch display.,the only con with this phone is its low ppi of 200..  galaxy grand had 200 ppi also but it became a massive hit.. 

1)* Samsung Galaxy Win pro*

this features a 1.2 ghz cortex a7 quad though the gpu is weaker than moto G adreno 305 this comes with a 1.5 gb ram 
considering it is samsung it will be bought by the general masses ( not technically aware people)

2)*LG D410 *

this features the same snapdragon 400 quad core with adreno 305 same as moto G since it has 4.7 inch screen with qhd resolution it will be reasonable to expect pricing of 15-16k

3)*Sony Xperia L and M Refresh *

This phone was already better in performance than moto g as it has dual core krait.. which trumps quad core cortex a7 in moto G . but they were lacking in other aspects like low resolution slghtly smaller screen , poor screen ... we'll have to wait and see whether sony is going to improve it's screen in 2014 or not , 

see this for more info what sony's line up will be

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/180270-sony-xperia-2014-discussion-thread.html


4)* Nokia's Lumia Lineup *

lumia 625/630,725/730 with 1 gb ram , dual sim support and bigger screen and resolution

The only missing piece of windows phone till now was dual sim support and low on Ram 

Looks like things are about to heat up

Let's Not forget Mototrola is coming back in India After 2 years so Service centers and ASS might be a doubt raiser in People's mind

What i am trying to say is Moto G won't be a clear shot winner . i don't expect it to break a sweat in any of the local  players.. in fact Those who Lure Performance over brand will once again pick up local players mobiles .

The purpose of this article is just to let everyone know That though Moto G is A great product , but the competition is also not going to stand still ... 
Please feel free to Drop in your opinions whether you liked it or not and

So the Real strengths of Moto G will be

-1 Month early to market
-Top Notch Screen with gorilla Glass and great build
-Google Optimized Operating system ( a Google Company )

P.s - This article does not take into account 8 GB version of Moto G . Yes it might be cheaper but 8 gb on a smartphone without expandable memory is really way below the minimum .
any average user carries around 2-3 gb of songs and some videos easily these days install 1 hd game or click some pics and videos and you are out of memory . 4 gb Xperia M is way better when it comes to storage than 8 gb moto g  .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2013)

rish said:


> 1) local players will be selling 8 core cortex A7 phones for rs 18-19k some of them will be *4G* which is *way superior in every aspect than moto G* .. lets not talk about the the other extra goodies like 2 gb ram , 1080p screens etc



3G is having low penetration for tier 2 and tier 3 cities. some operators (like Airtel) have to withdraw their 3G services from some circles which were running on borrowed 3G network from other operators. 

Reliance (Mukesh Ambani's group) was supposed to launch pan-India 4G network in 2013, but they still haven't. 3G plans are expensive as pre-FUP data usage is very less and post-FUP speeds are ridiculously slow.

Lets not talk about superiority here. those rebranded chinese phones have bad A.S.S and don't last a year mostly. Add 1080p washed-out screens and bloatwares which make 2GB RAM feel like 512 MB along with little to no developer support.

8 cortex A7 cores on a phone . dual core Kraits perform the same at less power consumption and 4 cores are more than enough for a phone.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

I feel it's time when people should stop considering the performance factor judged just based on pure raw performance.
Moto G is a good device , not a deal breaker . 
Motorola was known for making some solid devices . Who gives a sh1+ about the approach of common Indian noob who doesn't even needs a f**ing smartphone but still buys one just for the heck of it.
The meaning of an optimized and industry standard device with global community will be ahead by leaps and bounds if the devs. work properly on it. 

IMO , motorola g is the alternate option for people who cant afford Nexus phones. 

But no doubts your points are genuinely applied on common Indian consumer , who loves the hardware more than the superiority of standard.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Luffy said:


> 3G is having low penetration for tier 2 and tier 3 cities. some operators (like Airtel) have to withdraw their 3G services from some circles which were running on borrowed 3G network from other operators.
> 
> Reliance (Mukesh Ambani's group) was supposed to launch pan-India 4G network in 2013, but they still haven't. 3G plans are expensive as pre-FUP data usage is very less and post-FUP speeds are ridiculously slow.
> 
> ...



thanks for Replying 

1000 % agreed with you .. In reality only benchmarking apps make use of Quad core .. All the apps and even big HD games only use Dual cores .. Quad core On a phone is overkill already let alone 8 core but hey , you know that , i know that but for majority of people more cores more performance .. and just wait a few months All the advertisements will Brag and shout 
OCTA CORE OCTA CORE OCTA CORE.... 4g 4g 4g .. Even those big showroom and sales guys will hail Octa Core Phones 
and that will result in Sales . Again Even in metros people still use 2g data packs and 4g won't be fully set up until next  2 years.. 
 8 is better than 4  . 4g is better than 3g  this is what every general user will buy into. if you are getting at a marginally higher price why not ?

You completely missed my point Regarding superiority of chinese players ...

Chinese phones sells only because of Specs and no other reason . they Provide *more Numbers at less price* than MNC brands and that is why they are so popular . People think i am getting the same Octa core or quad core as Samsung s4 with big screens at half price what a value for money phone it is ..  that's what is Advertised and that's what people believe
this is where they are *superior 
*



Rishi. said:


> I feel it's time when people should stop considering the performance factor judged just based on pure raw performance.
> Moto G is a good device , not a deal breaker .
> Motorola was known for making some solid devices . Who gives a sh1+ about the approach of common Indian noob who doesn't even needs a f**ing smartphone but still buys one just for the heck of it.
> The meaning of an optimized and industry standard device with global community will be ahead by leaps and bounds if the devs. work properly on it.
> ...



Thanks Rishi for replying
once again Moto G is not  a Deal breaker it is a very Solid Smartphone 

But you are missing my point i wrote this article From a market Business or Sales Perspective. Ultimately that determines whether a product is a success or not. 

sadly a great product does not means Great sales or success . take Example - MAx PAyne 3 is an awesome game but it failed Badly at market and it is became a major Flop ..  Galaxy S4 is the best selling phone and a huge success but it doesn't mean it's the best 

Well Regarding your point of raw performance is both right and wrong
It is right because a greater hardware does not mean a smoother performance . The more optimized the software is the more smoother the performance is . But what about those who like playing HD games and apps no matter how much optimized your OS is when Running Apps and games Raw performance is all what it matters . A Raw performance also ensures a longer future proofing..  this trait is continuing from PC market and it will keep on going like this.. So they are both Different sides of the same coin both Raw Hardware and  Optimization are required . Any deficiency in one department will result in Bottle necking effect  of the other . With the invent OF Android Kit kat we have reached a stage where low end hardware will feel as smooth and fluid as a high end hardware . Jelly bean Was also very smooth but it required really high minimum requirements ..  so all that will differentiate between a phone costing 10k and a phone costing 50k will be the raw hardware. Again these days a new model is launched every 3 months that leaves optimization just a dream .. the moto for manufacturers is shut up and ship thats why the end result is buggy and half baked

and yes an average indian buys smartphone simply because it's a fashion and a trend . he is only going to use facebook and whatsapp with some music .. older people don't even use that they buy because it's a social status need now a days  that pushes optimization and usefulness of product further out of the picture.. they buy what ads sell

nice talking to you ..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, am gonna trade my defy+ for a Moto G the moment it lands here!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't underestimate the local brands....... Remember Micromax is 3rd largest phone vendor in India, behind Samsung & Nokia


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 28, 2013)

rish said:


> Considering Moto G 16gb is 200 $ in USA don't expect it to launch it for less than 14000 in india . a 15k pricing is more realistic for the Single sim version dual sim version might be priced higher
> 
> Don't be so sure of Motorola G success .. it won't be that easy
> 
> ...



Bullshit abt lumia they don't need soo much ram even the 520 is a great phone dont go by specs ever

Even the screen is best on all lumias


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 28, 2013)

Xperia m @12 k is a steal IMO, also has micro sd slot, i hope it gets official kitkat update but even if it doesn't no problem as it already has cynagenmod 11 (aka android 4.4.2). Only thing it lacs compared to moto g as pointed out in this article might be the screen and its resolution.So m refresh is something definitely worth looking out for.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Bullshit abt lumia they don't need soo much ram even the 520 is a great phone dont go by specs ever
> 
> Even the screen is best on all lumias



lol bullshit excuse 

all the major hd games  require minimum 1 gb ram to install let alone run it..

you can play

Subway Surfer
the amazing Spiderman
fifa 13 
Mass effect 
Dungeon Hunter 4


on xperia M/L but you can't even install it on lumias with 512 mb ram . there are many more games that require min 1 gb ram to install like halo etc..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

^ You can't compare a 8k phone with 12k phone


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

rish said:


> lol bullshit excuse
> 
> all the major hd games  require minimum 1 gb ram to install let alone run it..
> 
> ...




android has lakhs of games whereas windows market place lacks it. the game play also depends on the coding of the game. if it is optimally and efficiently coded, i guess most game can work on low end lumia. another thingis the app memory limitation. in windows phone, the  maximum an app can take is restricted to 150MB for 512 MB ram devices. the app will close if it takes more than that. and also see lumia 525 . it will be mostly under 12k with 1 gb ram and the future lumia too will come with 1 gb ram as 525 did it. also dont compare 2 phones with different os. android can be laggy even on a quad core krait with 2 gb ram but windows phone is smooth as butter.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ You can't compare a 8k phone with 12k phone


i wasn't comparing it with lumia 520 i was comparing it with lumia 620 and lumia 720


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 28, 2013)

rish said:


> lol bullshit excuse
> 
> all the major hd games  require minimum 1 gb ram to install let alone run it..
> 
> ...



Actually I used to play Subway Surfers on my old Optimus one, 512mb RAM, so I think it's really not an issue. 
Also I've personally used a lumia 520, bought for 7500, imo it's the best thing one can buy across all platforms. 
An android at that range will either be a local brand or a very weak device.

Now OT, 
4G is really not a problem lol.
And watch the Moto G launch video, you'll know that in day to day usage it definitely surpasses a quad core Galaxy s3 but sometimes even the S4.

It's all about optimization not raw hardware.

And you're missing the best part, Moto is under the Google banner now so it's practically a sister Nexus. Updates won't be an issue. 
I agree though that a normal consumer wouldn't care, but people are getting educated slowly, if not they automatically will when they see the poor ASS for local brands..


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> android has lakhs of games whereas windows market place lacks it. the game play also depends on the coding of the game. if it is optimally and efficiently coded, i guess most game can work on low end lumia. another thingis the app memory limitation. in windows phone, the  maximum an app can take is restricted to 150MB for 512 MB ram devices. the app will close if it takes more than that. and also see lumia 525 . it will be mostly under 12k with 1 gb ram and the future lumia too will come with 1 gb ram as 525 did it. also dont compare 2 phones with different os. android can be laggy even on a quad core krait with 2 gb ram but windows phone is smooth as butter.


i know bro that's why i said the only cons of lumia 620 and 720 were low ram and dual sim support both new models will have those now..
yes android was laggy before but see some videos on youtube of older models running kit kat .. it is  lag free now .. and yes wp also lags sometimes but is far far better than older android because it is optimied for only few hardware configurations unlike android which runs on any hardware


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> I agree though that a normal consumer wouldn't care, but people are getting educated slowly, if not they automatically will when they see the poor ASS for local brands..



a very good point to be noted. many people bought local phones and many new people will buy again. the poor A.S.S will certainly affect them in the coming years.



rish said:


> i know bro that's why i said the only cons of lumia 620 and 720 were low ram and dual sim support both new models will have those now..
> yes android was laggy before but see some videos on youtube of older models running kit kat .. it is  lag free now .. and yes wp also lags sometimes but is far far better than older android because it is optimied for only few hardware configurations unlike android which runs on any hardware



rooting voids warranty. also of you dont follow instructions carefully, you may soft brick/hard brick your phone.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> Actually I used to play Subway Surfers on my old Optimus one, 512mb RAM, so I think it's really not an issue.
> Also I've personally used a lumia 520, bought for 7500, imo it's the best thing one can buy across all platforms.
> An android at that range will either be a local brand or a very weak device.



100 % agreed bro lumia 520 is an excellent value for money phone but that is just an exception because it was sold at a loss to gain market share .. no body can beat that nokia was able to pull that off because it was going to be bought by ms ( google it ) it's a long story....  



> Now OT,
> 4G is really not a problem lol.
> And watch the Moto G launch video, you'll know that in day to day usage it definitely surpasses a quad core Galaxy s3 but sometimes even the S4.



it surpasses a galaxy s3 Because the hardware in it is better than galaxy S3 .. the cortex A7 used in moto G is a revision 3 cortex a7 on a 28nm . the cortex A9 in samsung galaxy s3 is rev 1 on a 32 nm . 

you are forgetting that samsung and other manufacturers  uses Heavily loaded Skins and launchers with garbage 101 useless features that puts an Extra toll on Cpu and gpu . making them clunky when overloaded by heavy data.. 



> It's all about optimization not raw hardware.



i am saying the same thing bro read the above posts 



> And you're missing the best part, Moto is under the Google banner now so it's practically a sister Nexus. Updates won't be an issue.
> I agree though that a normal consumer wouldn't care, but people are getting educated slowly, if not they automatically will when they see the poor ASS for local brands..



yes i have written the same thing in main post



rijinpk1 said:


> a very good point to be noted. many people bought local phones and many new people will buy again. the poor A.S.S will certainly affect them in the coming years.
> 
> 
> 
> rooting voids warranty. also of you dont follow instructions carefully, you may soft brick/hard brick your phone.



when did i mention rooting ? i said to watch those to see how kit kat performs on low end hardware meaning upcoming low end android kit kat phones will be smooth and fluid and lag free

sad to be bummer but Even Motorola AAS ain't going to be that great since it is resuming it's business after 2  years they shut down their service centers long ago but it will be far better than local players no doubt


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

rish said:


> when did i mention rooting ? i said to watch those to see how kit kat performs on low end hardware meaning upcoming low end android kit kat phones will be smooth and fluid and lag free





rish said:


> yes android was laggy before but see some videos on youtube of* older models running kit kat *.. it is  lag free now .. and yes wp also lags sometimes but is far far better than older android because it is optimied for only few hardware configurations unlike android which runs on any hardware



what should i understand from this?? older models getting kitkat officially form manufacturers?? give me a proof where older models running kitkat without rooting??
local brands are releasing phones daily and even now with 4.2 only.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what should i understand from this?? older models getting kitkat officially form manufacturers?? give me a proof where older models running kitkat without rooting??
> local brands are releasing phones daily and even now with 4.2 only.


hmmm.. maybe a misunderstanding or not the usage of right words from my side so apologies for that

i simply meant that since android 4.4 right now is not available for any Low end phones right now the only way to test how will it perform on low end hardware with 512 mb ram and single/dual cores processor is to see the performance on an older hardware which have got unofficial android 4.4 roms . just to See the improvements made in optimization and get an idea how will kit kat perform on future low end models with kit kat.  i didn't mean that older hardware will get kit kat . the whole point of kit kat is optimization for low end hardware with 512 mb ram . this is the area Where WP is far greater than android  

that's why google made heavy optimization for low end because windows phone nailed it with it's lag free experience in low End..

new device with 4.4 will start coming from next month . whenever a new OS launches the new devices supporting that OS are launched after 2-3 months it's true for iOS , WP and Android . it Just takes longer on android because there are so many models


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

rish said:


> new device with 4.4 will start coming from next month . whenever a new OS launches the new devices supporting that OS are launched after 2-3 months it's true for iOS , WP and Android . it Just takes longer on android because there are so many models



i could not even find many 4.3 devices


----------



## kaz (Dec 28, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Bullshit abt lumia they don't need soo much ram even the 520 is a great phone dont go by specs ever
> 
> Even the screen is best on all lumias



512m  ram and you won't get all apps from Windows Store.. Most heart breaking no Asphalt on L520


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

kaz said:


> 512m  ram and you won't get all apps from Windows Store.. Most heart breaking no Asphalt on L520



Asphalt 7 runs like charm in Lumia 520


----------



## kaz (Dec 28, 2013)

Asphalt 8 ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

kaz said:


> Asphalt 8 ?



it appears on windows market place with 819mb size on my lumia 520. i have not tried it though.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

kaz said:


> Asphalt 8 ?



Yes even asphalt 8 Airbone,but at low graphics.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dont compare those desi craps with moto g -_-
Wth anyone will do with Octacore processor in phone??
That is the biggest question !!! Anyone who is little bit aware of tech will chose moto g/XL over those desi craps and samshits.

Best things I liked in Moto G which you will not find in others are.
>CG3 best in class screen
>No bloatwares~Stock vanilla android=The fastest & newest android OS 4.4 others may get 4.3 at MAX
>Google phone~no tension for updates
>Looks 
>Size - I can use it with one hand (like my SGY ), Not like those giant phones who give strain to hands when using for long time.(plastic bricks  )
>Look at the XDA forum of Moto G lots of modding stuffs are available withing month of launch, those desi crapos won't even get a dedicated forum(or even a thread)

Octacore is just another way of hacking minds of Indian consumer :')

4G again "no point at all"...
Person who buys a sub 15K phone will rarey opt for 4G... (Even 3g is questionable in many case  )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Moto G?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nexus 5 or Moto G?



Obviously Nexus 5 is better
No point in comparing N5 with its Half-priced Moto G


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Obviously Nexus 5 is better
> No point in comparing N5 with its *Half-priced Moto G*



Oh,its cheaper.
I thought they were similarly priced


----------



## Puneet247 (Dec 28, 2013)

for common people it all depends on brand promotion and ads


----------



## kaz (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't underestimate the power of common people (Aam Aadmi)


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Dont compare those desi craps with moto g -_-
> Wth anyone will do with Octacore processor in phone??
> That is the biggest question !!! Anyone who is little bit aware of tech will chose moto g/XL over those desi craps and samshits.



looks like You haven't read the Article completely 
I agree with you those who are aware of tech will choose xperia L over chinese crap
but wait a minute when it comes to performance the ocatcore actually beats Moto G with a good margin

Let's diregard it as octac core and see how it Performs as a quad core

1) Its 0.5-0.0.8 ghz faster than moto G ( thats 40-50 % faster Cpu right there )
2) And secondly the Gpu is Fatser than Moto G adreno 305 by 50 %  ( not a small difference )

there are other problems with chinese like bad OS , AAS but don't say that moto G is actually equal to octa core

you ask what will a person do with OCTA core ?
i ask you if at the same or slightly higher price i am getting Much faster quad core with 4 extra cores isn't that good or will you intentionally choose a Weaker Cpu at the same price if other things being constant(brand,screen,AAS etc ) .. i'll glaldly buy a 1000 core phone if it's 4 cores are much more powerful   than the compared quad core if it comes at the same price even though no body can use 1000 cores but hey at the end of the day it will be a much faster quad core ..



> Best things I liked in Moto G which you will not find in others are.
> >CG3 best in class screen
> >No bloatwares~Stock vanilla android=The fastest & newest android OS 4.4 others may get 4.3 at MAX
> >Google phone~no tension for updates
> ...



i agree with you and i have mentioned the same things in the article .. IF you are going for The XDA Route then whatever the OS comes with doesn't matter since in phones like Xperia L/M have a good community over there that ensures you can get the stock vanilla lots of mods etc.. I have Highlighted the Branded mobiles in bold for this reason only because i am not comparing chinese **** to moto G i am comparing upcoming models like xperia X/L refresh versions , Lg D412 ,Samsung win PRo , to Moto G ..  They all get good Modding Community over XDA



> Octacore is just another way of hacking minds of Indian consumer :')



Same way as Quadcore is just a way of hacking minds ... not even 0.1 % of the apps use quad core majority are dual cores including HD games 


> 4G again "no point at all"...
> Person who buys a sub 15K phone will rarey opt for 4G... (Even 3g is questionable in many case  )



Again if i am getting 4G at the same Price why not ... heck i'll take 6G , 7G , if i can get at the same price as a 3g one if other things are constant.. whether it's usable or not is irrelevant , i won't go out and look for a 6g phone but if it comes to me without paying extra and no loss in performance or other things( brand , ASS , Screen ,OS)etc as compared.to the 3g one why not ?
The more the merrier . and besides the upgraded version of moto G will be 4g so will you go out and say no to that and buy this version of moto G which is 3g ? i bought N73 when 3g was unheard of in india and i didn't even knew what 3g was back then... but after 2 years i was able to use it and can still use it as a modem sometimes as a spare phone when needed in emergency... that's what future proofing means ..


----------



## srkmish (Dec 28, 2013)

3g is cheap these days and anyone can afford it. I use the aircel plan of 130 rs offering 1.25 gb for a month. What else is needed


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

@Rish , The reason why I am not considering high-end gaming in this aspect of entry level smartphone range is because most people won't be playing those high-end games.
As a matter of fact , majority of high-end games are paid , and do you really think someone who buys micromax will buy games that cost 4-5$ ?? Maybe , or maybe not. 

IMO , an entry level smartphone should be responsible for providing a smooth and optimized smartphone experience instead of pushing the high-end games to its limit.
What's the point in getting a smartphone that can play Asphalt 8 without lag but still sucks at calling and quality , UI ? Overheating ?
The point of having a community wide device is to address common problems in the devices and eliminate it to the very extent possible.

There are high-end devices with huge potential and heavy raw power for number crunching but some of them suck at it , despite of raw power , because of some issues that render day to day operations flawed.

There is no doubt that after the entry of Kitkat the low end devices too can run stuff not possible on JB. But again , a device which has wide support from it's community will trump a chinese crap.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> @Rish , The reason why I am not considering high-end gaming in this aspect of entry level smartphone range is because most people won't be playing those high-end games.
> As a matter of fact , majority of high-end games are paid , and do you really think someone who buys micromax will buy games that cost 4-5$ ?? Maybe , or maybe not.
> 
> IMO , an entry level smartphone should be responsible for providing a smooth and optimized smartphone experience instead of pushing the high-end games to its limit.
> ...



+1.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> @Rish , The reason why I am not considering high-end gaming in this aspect of entry level smartphone range is because most people won't be playing those high-end games.
> As a matter of fact , majority of high-end games are paid , and do you really think someone who buys micromax will buy games that cost 4-5$ ?? Maybe , or maybe not.
> 
> IMO , an entry level smartphone should be responsible for providing a smooth and optimized smartphone experience instead of pushing the high-end games to its limit.
> ...



I second this
Nice explaination 
I would like to "LIKE" this post


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> @Rish , The reason why I am not considering high-end gaming in this aspect of entry level smartphone range is because most people won't be playing those high-end games.
> As a matter of fact , majority of high-end games are paid , and *do you really think someone who buys micromax will buy games that cost 4-5$* ?? Maybe , or maybe not.
> 
> IMO , an entry level smartphone should be responsible for providing a smooth and optimized smartphone experience instead of pushing the high-end games to its limit.
> ...





Some of my batchmates have Galaxy S3, S4 and Xperia Z and even they install pirated apps.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Some of my batchmates have Galaxy S3, S4 and Xperia Z and even they install pirated apps.



Getting the payment accepted through Debit card is PITA for Playstore. So it's not just most of us don't buy it but also that majority of us don't use or own CC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2013)

srkmish said:


> *3g is cheap these days and anyone can afford it*. I use the aircel plan of 130 rs offering 1.25 gb for a month. What else is needed



Airtel stopped their 3G services in my circle. 
damn DoT and their policies


----------



## rish1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> @Rish , The reason why I am not considering high-end gaming in this aspect of entry level smartphone range is because most people won't be playing those high-end games.
> As a matter of fact , majority of high-end games are paid , and do you really think someone who buys micromax will buy games that cost 4-5$ ?? Maybe , or maybe not.
> 
> IMO , an entry level smartphone should be responsible for providing a smooth and optimized smartphone experience instead of pushing the high-end games to its limit.



I 100 % agree with you Completely bro no doubt 

but at 15-16k do you think that's low end ? i would call it a mid end device .. under 10k is what is low end . Let's get this fact straight ahead hardly even 10 % population buys apps and games . all use pirated apps

even then bro games like asphalt 8, riptide gp 2 , dead trigger 2, shadowgun these are all free games .. the gaming community has moved on from paid games to freemium model because of piracy .. and in future mostly all games will be free to play and will have in app purchases.. that brings more revenue for developers ..  i remember not too long ago the first question that everyone use to ask regarding smartphone was 
hey can it run temple run or subway surfer ? when it used to lag in devices costing less than 11-12k .. and these games are played by everyone from  year kids to 40 years old.. 



> What's the point in getting a smartphone that can play Asphalt 8 without lag but still sucks at calling and quality , UI ? Overheating ?


Bro i don't think devices like xperia M/L , sucks at calling quality , UI , overheating .. they are good enough to provide basic experience ofcourse few bugs are always there but that's with every phone even nexus 5. Sure they might not give vanilla android experience but they definitely don't suck  . 

once again i am not comparing moto G with chinese Only i am comparing it with the upcoming branded phones and hence marked in bold . a person who want's to buy chinese crap will buy it he is out of the picture ..



> The point of having a community wide device is to address common problems in the devices and eliminate it to the very extent possible.
> 
> There are high-end devices with huge potential and heavy raw power for number crunching but some of them suck at it , despite of raw power , because of some issues that render day to day operations flawed.
> 
> There is no doubt that after the entry of Kitkat the low end devices too can run stuff not possible on JB. But again , a device which has wide support from it's community will trump a chinese crap.



Bro how many do you think people go to xda and download roms and mods ? the number is very less maybe 0.1 % even those who play high end games are larger than that . 

*hmm.. all i am saying is Moto G is an awesome Device no doubt but it won't be like lumia 520 was a killer Seller where there was literally no competition and lumia 520 has become a huge huge success because the competition was crushed badly , with moto G the competition from Xperia m/Xperia L refresh models, Galaxy Win Pro , Lg D412, Lumia 625, lumia 725 it won't be a piece of cake or as easy as it seems  as everyone is expecting like it's the holy Grail device .. that what differentiates from hit and being super hit *

Btw Nice to have a great discussion


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

@Rish


> Bro I don't think devices like xperia M/L , sucks at calling quality , UI , overheating .. they are good enough to provide basic experience ofcourse few bugs are always there but that's with every phone even nexus 5. Sure they might not give vanilla android experience but they definitely don't suck .


I was talking about devices that are not built under standard guidelines , i.e. those chinese craps which people here usually buy. They always come up with huge array of problems. With no community support or anything else to get these bugs solved , but those who have good community support stand a chance to have these issues addressed and patches released in time.

Your point about Moto G not getting popular may probably come true , no denying in that.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

They need to drop atleast 1 Ad of Moto G on TV


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Airtel stopped their 3G services in my circle.
> damn DoT and their policies



airtel is not providing 3G to new customers in kerala also


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> Actually I used to play Subway Surfers on my old Optimus one, 512mb RAM, so I think it's really not an issue.



And you enjoyed it?



srkmish said:


> 3g is cheap these days and anyone can afford it. I use the aircel plan of 130 rs offering 1.25 gb for a month. What else is needed



Such rates are provided by only three operators namely aircel, Reliance, bsnl. What about rest ? And buddy, most people still consider 3g as expensive, leaveing those three operators behind.



rijinpk1 said:


> airtel is not providing 3G to new customers in kerala also



And to old customers?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> And to old customers?



those people who activated 3g before april 2013 can have still access 3g. those who purchased sim after april 2013 or who did not activate 3g even the sim is purchased before 2013 april will not have 3g access as  court has blocked it. i got my sim on 2010 but did not activate 3g since i did not have a 3g phone. now i have a 3g phone but no 3g connectivity.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> They need to drop atleast 1 Ad of Moto G on TV



Yup it will boost sales easily in India. 


Airtel/Vodafone are not cheaper like others...
Both has 2G 1GB/month for 154RS
And
3G 1GB/month for 252RS
With 1GB 3G I can merely pass 15 days


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2013)

^ airtel provides me 1gb 3g for a mere 126/- 

@rijin- the above SIM falls in same category as yours, but with 3g activated


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> those people who activated 3g before april 2013 can have still access 3g. those who purchased sim after april 2013 or who did not activate 3g even the sim is purchased before 2013 april will not have 3g access as  court has blocked it. i got my sim on 2010 but did not activate 3g since i did not have a 3g phone. now i have a 3g phone but no 3g connectivity.





Same dilemma here, from kerala, been using Vodafone for a long time, now i have a smartphone with 3g yet cannot avail services as voda is not accepting any new 3g activations as per court order 

Now for something on topic : i think moto g is overhyped


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^
> @rijin- the above SIM falls in same category as yours, but with 3g activated



well, you got lucky out there. cant leave airtel. they are providing free offers for me for last 3 years. just got 80 rupees last month free   



nikufellow said:


> Same dilemma here, from kerala, been using Vodafone for a long time, now i have a smartphone with 3g yet cannot avail services as voda is not accepting any new 3g activations as per court order
> 
> Now for something on topic : i think moto g is overhyped



i think only idea got 3g license


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ airtel provides me 1gb 3g for a mere 126/-


Where do you live?
That 1/2 priced Offer was limited for first time only -_-


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

Does Motorola have any presence in the Indian market?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Does Motorola have any presence in the Indian market?



No
This is comeback


----------



## kaz (Dec 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> And you enjoyed it?



29Lakh is my highscore in Subway Surfers using O1  actually I never scored more than 3lakhs in real  It lags like hell as the game speed increases and the armv6 version is quite, old no new ports


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 29, 2013)

kaz said:


> 29Lakh is my highscore in Subway Surfers using O1  actually I never scored more than 3lakhs in real  It lags like hell as the game speed increases and the armv6 version is quite, old no new ports



i used to play on galaxy y which is far more worse than O1, to me even dual core cortex a5's (aka s4 play) which you guys often write off will be a huge leap


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> i used to play on galaxy y which is far more worse than O1, to me even dual core cortex a5's (aka s4 play) which you guys often write off will be a huge leap



Same here :')
Good bye SGY you served me well
Its time to Moto Geeee now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Where do you live?
> That 1/2 priced Offer was limited for first time only -_-



Well, the no is of MP, where I don't live anymore .

 Actually, telecom companies provide "offers" on the basis of your usage. Actually, if you don't use (recharge) your mobile for prolong periods, operators do provide offer. I haven't recharged my mobile by 200 in last 3-4 months combined. And since most of my usage used to be data, so the offer.



kaz said:


> 29Lakh is my highscore in Subway Surfers using O1  actually I never scored more than 3lakhs in real  It lags like hell as the game speed increases and the armv6 version is quite, old no new ports



I own young duos, x2 a5, adreno 200 and 786mb ram, and the gameplay is laggy enough to keep me away.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Same here :')
> Good bye SGY you served me well
> Its time to Moto Geeee now



I'm using a Galaxy Y too. I'll replace it with either Moto G or Xperia L refresh if its worth the price.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, the no is of MP, where I don't live anymore .
> 
> Actually, telecom companies provide "offers" on the basis of your usage. Actually, if you don't use (recharge) your mobile for prolong periods, operators do provide offer. I haven't recharged my mobile by 200 in last 3-4 months combined. And since most of my usage used to be data, so the offer.





So you will get this "offer" for loooong time or just 2-3 months.?

Here in mumbai even 2G is 154RS wtf


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> So you will get this "offer" for loooong time or just 2-3 months.?
> 
> Here in mumbai even 2G is 154RS wtf



Can't say buddy. But these type of offers are generally for limited time. When I first recharged with 126, the next day airtel increased the tariff to 156. But again after few days, I'm getting the msg of 126. And I get speeds of 6-8 mbps 
And if at all the offer ends, I've got Reliance, 156-1gb.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Can't say buddy. But these type of offers are generally for limited time. When I first recharged with 126, the next day airtel increased the tariff to 156. But again after few days, I'm getting the msg of 126. And I get speeds of 6-8 mbps
> *And if at all the offer ends, I've got Reliance, 156-1gb.*




Hey, am still getting it at Rs. 123- 1 GB 3g!!!


----------



## sushovan (Dec 30, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, am still getting it at Rs. 123- 1 GB 3g!!!



Most probably you have recharged 2 weeks ago then  They hiked the tariffs just one week ago


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 30, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, am still getting it at Rs. 123- 1 GB 3g!!!



When did you recharge?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

This is very bad system :/
Instead they should give such offers those peoples who uses their services constantly


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> those people who activated 3g before april 2013 can have still access 3g. those who purchased sim after april 2013 or who did not activate 3g even the sim is purchased before 2013 april will not have 3g access as  court has blocked it. i got my sim on 2010 but did not activate 3g since i did not have a 3g phone. now i have a 3g phone but no 3g connectivity.



Lucky..I got 3G activated before airtel took 3g support of from AP


----------



## rish1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am *Ready to delete* this thread if this news can actually come true 

Moto G 100$ off contract

Verizon to offer Motorola Moto G for $100 off contract?

Hoping it does come true..


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 31, 2013)

^looks good but how's that gonna affect we indians


----------



## rish1 (Dec 31, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^looks good but how's that gonna affect we indians



just like pantech burst became success

you can have that imported for rs 7500 after all customs and taxes . spend 500 in unlocking . 8000 rs and you have a killer..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

rish said:


> I am *Ready to delete* this thread if this news can actually come true
> 
> Moto G 100$ off contract
> 
> ...


----------



## rish1 (Jan 1, 2014)

rish said:


> I am *Ready to delete* this thread if this news can actually come true
> 
> Moto G 100$ off contract
> 
> ...



the 100 $ price has been confirmed and releasing on January 9 ...

keep in mind this is CDMA. but there will be a way to get your connection rolling with reliance/Tata/mts

 January 9th release date seen for Motorola Moto G on Verizon; $99.99 off-contract price confirmed


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG firstly I thought it was on contract!!
100$~6,500INR no phone can even think to compete with G.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 1, 2014)

CDMA is the deal breaker.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> CDMA is the deal breaker.



yep  i agree


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 1, 2014)

If airtel/vodafone releases CDMA version then I'll go for it


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

Why would they release cdma version? They are not cdma players?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2014)

IMHO, even if they release the CDMA version here, these greedy telecom companies won't sell it for lesser than the GSM version.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 2, 2014)

motorola isn't going to release a cdma version as india is mostly gsm . but in usa 50 % people use cdma . verizon is largest operator there ..

what i meant was that we can import this mobile and get it unlocked and port gsm numbers to cdma and use it with moto g . cdma also has 3g (EVDO) . 

don't you remember how people bought htc one v for 3000 rs last year ? they all got it unlocked and ported their gsm no to cdma and used it .. for 3500 rs for the whole setup it was an excellent deal .. htc one v was retailing for 15k back then..

similarly moto g can be had for 7-8k instead of 14k .. the prices might come down also with some offer or so.. just have to wait for the right moment

no cdma version is going to get officialy launched here and if it does it will be priced same as gsm variant ..

even single sim gsm version is not guranteed.. dual sim version is especially made for india


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 2, 2014)

Excellent. 
How much time it will take to get the number ported to cdma?


----------



## rish1 (Jan 3, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> Excellent.
> How much time it will take to get the number ported to cdma?



it takes about 7 days.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 3, 2014)

rish said:


> don't you remember how people bought htc one v for 3000 rs last year ?



When did the offer came ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> When did the offer came ?



Imports.!


----------



## rish1 (Jan 3, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> When did the offer came ?



it was on 26 novemeber 2012 .. 50 $ off contract .. People imported those and got it unlocked .. the whole setup after unlocking and taxes costed them  3500 rs or so


HTC One V up for grabs for $50 from Virgin Mobile


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 3, 2014)

rish said:


> it was on 26 novemeber 2012 .. 50 $ off contract .. People imported those and got it unlocked .. the whole setup after unlocking and taxes costed them  3500 rs or so
> 
> 
> HTC One V up for grabs for $50 from Virgin Mobile



Great deal indeed. How did I missed it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2014)

I think this is a better option than moto g at 14.9K Lenovo S920 - Full phone specifications

Atleast Im not gonna spend 16K on a 16GB fone and no expandable memory with a bad camera ,4.5 inch screen , irremovable battery ,unimaginative cheap looking design , susceptible battery life.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess getting out of stock various times over a period of 2 days within launch on flipkart doesn't counts as a failure.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 7, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> I think this is a better option than moto g at 14.9K Lenovo S920 - Full phone specifications
> 
> Atleast Im not gonna spend 16K on a 16GB fone and no expandable memory with a bad camera ,4.5 inch screen , irremovable battery ,unimaginative cheap looking design , susceptible battery life.




Notable Differences


Lenovo S920Moto G 16GBMemory4GB,  SD Slot16GB, No SD SlotCamera8MP5MPAndroidJB 4.1JB 4.3BlueTooth34ChipsetMediatek MT6589Snapdragon 400BatteryRemovable 2200mAhNon-removable 2070mAhPrice (in INR at Flipkart)16.9k14k


----------



## rish1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I guess getting out of stock various times over a period of 2 days within launch on flipkart doesn't counts as a failure.



This whole thread was written keeping in mind the price of moto G 16 gb as 17k+.. it's launched at rs 14k .. it will be a lone winner at this price like i said before Moto g enjoys 1 month head start from the competition..  but at this price the value for money is hard to beat and hence this thread doesn't hold much value now.. 

*Remember there are no Bad products just Bad pricing *

having said that you have to keep in mind that this mobile is being sold online Exclusively right now so it is bound to get sold out,.. and online sales still constitutes a very very small part of what makes a device successful.. 

also getting sold out means nothing unless we don't know how much inventory they had .. it's still very early to say this is a massive hit wait 4-5 months..

But i am almost certain that this will be the best seller in Branded Phones at least if they start selling it offline and start advertising it..



The Incinerator said:


> I think this is a better option than moto g at 14.9K Lenovo S920 - Full phone specifications
> 
> Atleast Im not gonna spend 16K on a 16GB fone and no expandable memory with a bad camera ,4.5 inch screen , irremovable battery ,unimaginative cheap looking design , susceptible battery life.



No ways these are outdated phones wait for Newer 1.7 ghz quad and Octa cores to arrive ( March ).. those will be much better in specs than moto g


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2014)

Notable Differences (Some Corrections)


Lenovo S920Moto G 16GBMemory4GB,  SD Slot16GB, No SD SlotCamera8MP5MPAndroid*JB 4.2.1*JB 4.3BlueTooth34ChipsetMediatek MT6589Snapdragon 400BatteryRemovable 2250mAhNon-removable 2070mAhPrice (in INR at Flipkart)*14.99K*14k

And then you get compass gyroscope bigger screen and 7.9mm thickness

@ Rish....You know the biggest problem with us android users we want more more more cores without even thinking that we never need more than 4 cores and theres no Octacore  that uses its all the core at the same time. Its just a 4+4 lay out that uses only one quad at a time depending on the intensity of the task. S920 has a very good combination of a ARM A7 that has the instruction set of the ARM A15 along with the Power VR SGX544,its definitely good with Antutu returning 14K and Real Racing 3 running in all its glory.

But Yes Moto G has got a good pricing but its still the Hype that is getting it going.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Notable Differences (Some Corrections)
> 
> 
> Lenovo S920Moto G 16GBMemory4GB,  SD Slot16GB, No SD SlotCamera8MP5MPAndroid*JB 4.2.1*JB 4.3BlueTooth34ChipsetMediatek MT6589Snapdragon 400BatteryRemovable 2250mAhNon-removable 2070mAhPrice (in INR at Flipkart)*14.99K*14k
> ...



I don't care about cores , i care about GPU .. the power vr 544 is very very bad nowadays its way underpowered , 6589 is very old chipset now , it was replace by 6589T and now it has been replaced by 6588 and 6592 .. what i meant was that you should wait for 1.7 ghz quad core mtk6588 variant because it has mali 450 mp4 at 600 Mhz.. it is much powerful than adreno 305... never trust antutu scores .. real racing 3 runs good no doubt but real racing 4 will lag on it..

also this 6592 is a true octa so it will use all 8 cores at once.. 4+4 thing is for samsung s4

if you want to believe antutu then here are the scores

mediatek 6592 ( octa ) - 28000
Mediatek 6588 (1.7 ghz quad ) - around 21000 estimated

you are overpaying for Lenovo here because that level of performance you can get in Rs 8k phone nowadays


----------



## Superayush (Feb 7, 2014)

Btw if I am not wrong lenovo has bought motorola so clash of lenovo phone vs moto G is quite invalid ..


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2014)

rish said:


> I don't care about cores , i care about GPU .. the power vr 544 is very very bad nowadays its way underpowered , 6589 is very old chipset now , it was replace by 6589T and now it has been replaced by 6588 and 6592 .. what i meant was that you should wait for 1.7 ghz quad core mtk6588 variant because it has mali 450 mp4 at 600 Mhz.. it is much powerful than adreno 305... never trust antutu scores .. real racing 3 runs good no doubt but real racing 4 will lag on it..
> 
> also this 6592 is a true octa so it will use all 8 cores at once.. 4+4 thing is for samsung s4
> 
> ...



Even if it run all 8 cores at once will aqny app use it?
MTK 6588 is a product which even Mediatek is confused with since 2012 and we really dont know if it will see the light of the day on any handset.
Next generation phones will be better ofcourse but then we would always have to wait and will never end up buying.
Lastly Im yet to see a MTK6589 with PowerVr SGX 544 in a big global brand for Rs 8K that has 1GB Ram IPS 720p 5.3 screen and is 7.9mm thick with and 8 and 2 mpx cameras???!!!

And what makes you say that Power Vr is very very bad? Any reason?Have you seen the MTK6589 SoC with 544 and a Snapdragon and Adreno 305 play in real world?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 7, 2014)

ok i'll explain in detail..



The Incinerator said:


> Even if it run all 8 cores at once will aqny app use it?



No that's why i said i don't care about Cores .. 99 % of the apps are optimized for single and dual cores .. quad core is itself overkill for android let alone 8 cores.. but having said that the newer one will be  1.7 ghz which is already 40-50 % or 0.5 ghz faster than 1.2 ghz 6589..


> MTK 6588 is a product which even Mediatek is confused with since 2012 and we really dont know if it will see the light of the day on any handset.


mtk6588 is old 2012 product , i was talking about Mt6588 
MT6588 is going to launch soon and xiomi is using it soon then all other OEM will start launching

Low-end Xiaomi Hongmi 1S with MediaTek's MT6588 quad-core chip launching soon?


> Next generation phones will be better ofcourse but then we would always have to wait and will never end up buying.


But the next generation is already here . Mobile world congress is few days away there will be dozens of mobiles.. they all will launch next month true there is some waiting but the Difference in performance is <<<<HUGE>>>.. At the Same price you will get a major performance upgrade in a month.. also the newer SOC will run a lot cooler and With better GPS modules.. 


> Lastly Im yet to see a MTK6589 with PowerVr SGX 544 in a big global brand for Rs 8K that has 1GB Ram IPS 720p 5.3 screen and is 7.9mm thick with and 8 and 2 mpx cameras???!!!



i mean't performance wise you can get better Performance than 6589 in Rs 8000..

the newer SOC is called Mt6582 it is 1.3 Ghz quad core with Mali 400 Mp2 .. it is better in every respect than 6589 .. some phones have already been launched like Xolo q700s , even lenovo has one but i think it is around 12.5k.. like i said newer generation is already here buying older one now doesn't make sense.. 6582 is supposed to be under 10,000 rs phones ..  


> And what makes you say that Power Vr is very very bad? Any reason?Have you seen the MTK6589 SoC with 544 and a Snapdragon and Adreno 305 play in real world?


Power VR is not bad , it is 1 year old now so it looks bad in comparison to others.. just like adreno 200 is also not bad but is old now so you will not buy it now right ? .. It was great in 2013 but not now..

you can compare the performance go to GFXBench and compare all 3 gpu's

adreno 305 is 100 % or 2x faster than power vr(6589).. whereas the newer Mali 450 is approx 60-70% faster than Adreno 305

and all at the same price..

GFxbench is indicative of Real world tests.. it's the best Cross Platform Genuine benchmark you can trust..


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2014)

rish said:


> the newer SOC is called Mt6582 it is 1.3 Ghz quad core with Mali 400 Mp2 .. it is better in every respect than 6589 .. some phones have already been launched like Xolo q700s , even lenovo has one but i think it is around 12.5k.. like i said newer generation is already here buying older one now doesn't make sense.. 6582 is supposed to be under 10,000 rs phones ..






Launch Date: MT6582 - 3rd Quarter 2013, MT6589 - December 2012

Features: Dual SIM and Cortex-A7 - the most power efficient application processor ARM has ever developed.

Process Technology: Both 28nm (nanometer)

CPU: Both Quad-Core ARM Cortex-A7

Speed: 1.3 GHz (MT6582), 1.2 GHz (MT6589)

GPU: MALI 400 (MT6582), PowerVR SGX544 (MT6589),

Resolution: Up to 1280 x 720 pixels (MT6582), *1280 x 1080 pixels (MT6589)*

Camera: Up to 8 MP (MT6582), 13 MP (MT6589)

Video: Up to HD 720p (MT6582), *Full HD 1080p (MT6589)*

Modem: 3G/HSPA+ (MT6589). HSPA+ is faster and provides higher download rates than HSPA.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^Here
compared xperia C ( 6589 ) and xperia L ( adreno 305 )

Sony Xperia C (C2304, C2305, S39h) vs. Sony Xperia L (C2104, C2105) in GFXBench

check T rex offscreen benchmark

you can check any 6589 based Phone the avg score for 6589 is 2.5 fps .. whereas avg score for adreno 305 is 5.3 + fps

6589T is an overclocked Powervr it scores Around 3 fps..  

And since this is an offscreen test the different resolutions of screen does not matter as we are here checking the Raw performance of GPU .. all are run at stanadard 1080p resolution



The Incinerator said:


> Launch Date: MT6582 - 3rd Quarter 2013, MT6589 - December 2012
> 
> Features: Dual SIM and Cortex-A7 - the most power efficient application processor ARM has ever developed.
> 
> ...



and here is a comparison between Xolo q700s ( newer Mediatek 6582 ) and Xperia C ( 6589 )

check t rex offscreen

Sony Xperia C (C2304, C2305, S39h) vs. XOLO Q700S in GFXBench

it is not only better than 6589 but also better than 6589T..

it scores around 3.7 FPS

also the antutu Score for 6582 is around 16.5k

the reason Mediatek does not include Full HD playback in 6582 while weaker 6589 can do it is because 6582 is designed for low end phones 100-150 $ phones ( 7-8K ) phones... whereas 6588 is for 220-250$ phones whereas 6592 is for 300 $ phones


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 8, 2014)

But then xolo's screen resolution is lower than the xperia c, aint? Hence the difference.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> But then xolo's screen resolution is lower than the xperia c, aint? Hence the difference.



i wrote this before also this is an Offscreen test , meaning the device resolution does not matter here. The offscreen test is run at 1080p fixed resolution regardless of what the device resolution is ... if you want to compare device specific performance check onscreen test.. it will run the test at Device native resolution..

here is a comparison between Micromax A114 ( 6582 ) vs Xperia C ( 6589) . Both Phones have same resolution 960x540

Sony Xperia C (C2304, C2305, S39h) vs. Micromax A114 Canvas 2.2 in GFXBench

to put in perspective The new Mediatek MT6588 will score around 8 FPS approx( estimated )

so 

*Adreno 220 - 2.5 FPS

6589- 2.5 FPS

6589 Turbo - 3.0 FPS

6582 - 3.7 FPS

Adreno 225/305 - 5.3 FPs

6588 - 8 FPS

6592 - 10 FPS

Adreno 320 - 14 FPS

Tegra 4 - 22 FPS

Adreno 330 - 24 FPS*

you can do the math which GPu is better than which one and by how much percent


----------

